# Camera holsters/bags



## michaelr (Nov 7, 2013)

Any camera bag/backpack recommendations?
My gear is 5d mark III, 7d
100L macro, 16-35L,24-70L,f4-5.6 70-300L
speedlite 430
also have lee ND grad filters 
I also wondered whether a holster eg Thinktank for the 7d with the 70-300L attached would be a worthwhile solution if used in conjunction with a backpack 
Thanks
Michael


----------



## WPJ (Nov 7, 2013)

I have and love the think-tank holster and belt system, I change it up as needed for what o am going to be doing that day/trip


----------



## Jim Saunders (Nov 7, 2013)

I have one of these, the main compartment will fit a 1Dx and a 70-200 just fine with lots of room left over for the rest of your kit. It's pretty much airline carry-on sized too.

Jim


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 8, 2013)

ThinkTank Digital Holster 50 v2.
I have it, and like it a lot.
You can have a pro- body with a 70-200/2,8II AND the TC 1,4 attached AND the hood is in position.
If you like to have it smaller, you can zip it down.
You can carry it around the shoulder, or carry it like a baby in front.
Nice holster.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 8, 2013)

I've got a Tamrac Expedition 7x and my wife uses a Tamrac Expedition 5x. Both can fit that amount of kit in, though the 5x is a bit tight. Lots of little pouch bits too for memory cards, spare batteries, etc. Both are robust and have survived use and abuse on safari.

all the best,

Grant


----------

